# Club PAR Meter



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

If the PAR meter is available, I would like to borrow it. I have a couple of new LED lights and wanted to compare readings on my 90G and new 65G tanks.

Thanks,


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike, I've asked the current user to return it so I can bring it to the meeting tomorrow.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

who is in charge of the par meter now, and which member has it. I'd like to rent it. as I just got a 60g cube and would like to figure out if my 4 bulbs retro fit will be enough light, or if I need to go get 2 more bulbs.


----------

